# History of the Pokemon Universe



## Pikachu (Aug 2, 2008)

This is what I think happened at the beginning of the universe.

Click Here.

Admins and Mods, if this thread belongs somewhere else please move it.

Comments?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 3, 2008)

Cool, but you didn't mention how Jirachi was created.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 4, 2008)

Deoxys isn't man-made, it's a mutated space virus.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry to burst your bubble but Mewtwo wasn't made before Dialga Palkia and the other legendary pokemon. Mewtwo was only made a couple something years ago (while the other legendary pokemon were created a thousand something years ago).


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry, but half of this is inaccurate...


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 8, 2008)

Mew can't control Time, Space, the Underworld, Creation, WishMaker, OR Nature.

Arceus created Dialga, Palkia, ect, so therefore controls almost everything, ARCEUS HAS MORE POWER!

Arceus created Mew.>.>


----------

